# Greetings from Mallorca, Balearic islands, Spain!



## Alex Mas (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi! My name is Alex Mas. Composer and guitarist. Finding this forum very helpful. 
Thanks!


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi, Alex. This is a fun place, and the world is getting smaller because we can share all kinds of ideas across borders. I look forward to hearing some of your music. Sadly, I will have to just dream about your paella. Welcome!


----------



## molemac (Apr 16, 2021)

Alex Mas said:


> Hi! My name is Alex Mas. Composer and guitarist. Finding this forum very helpful.
> Thanks!


Hopefully you watched the Mallorca files then ,which I composed .


----------



## parapentep70 (Apr 17, 2021)

Very helpful indeed. And this is a very nice community. Bienvenido!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 17, 2021)

Hi Alex! Good to have you here.


----------



## manuhz (Apr 17, 2021)

Benvingut company!


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Apr 17, 2021)

Ola mi Amigo ! 






You'll find here an abundant documentation (and instructive links) on everything or almost everything related to music, all styles included, with a preponderance for image music and the like. IMPORTANT: the entrance is free, no membership fee and you come whenever you want. It's open 7/7 24/24. No smoking allowed, always be careful with your language and post useful messages. Like this one. Thanks


----------



## Alex Mas (Apr 17, 2021)

Stringtree said:


> Hi, Alex. This is a fun place, and the world is getting smaller because we can share all kinds of ideas across borders. I look forward to hearing some of your music. Sadly, I will have to just dream about your paella. Welcome!


Cheers! I will be posting my soundcloud links but you can check it out by searching Mas Broomham.
Oh yes, great Paellas over here ! 
All the best!


----------



## Alex Mas (Apr 17, 2021)

molemac said:


> Hopefully you watched the Mallorca files then ,which I composed .


Hi ! Wow, I'm listening ! Impressive, didn't know about the series jaja. Will check it out. 
Cheers!


----------



## FredericBernard (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi Alex! 

A warm welcome from Germany!

-Frederic


----------



## secondtiersound (Apr 20, 2021)

Benvingut i bon dia! Welcome Alex!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 21, 2021)

Welcome aboard - I think you will enjoy your time here on VIC


----------

